# '65 GTO Option Codes - Data Plate



## Georgpn1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Just bought a '65 GTO and am having trouble decoding one of the groups on the option line of the firewall data plate. The third grouping of the option line has "3P" stamped in it, but the only codes I can find for the 3rd grouping are:	
Group 3
B = rear window defogger
K = dome reading lamp 1964-1965
N = roof rail reading lamps

Can anybody help with what the 'P' in the 3rd group stands for, and perhaps point me to someplace on-line that has all of the option codes. Thanks, in advance. Phil


----------

